# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Insanely high Oestradiol level - need advice asap!

## Z3US

Hey guy,

Last week i went to the doc to check the results for my bloodwork, blood was taken almost 2 weeks prior at the end of week 7 of my cycle, which only lasted 9weeks. This was meant to be my first cycle, a simple cycle of test enan 500mg/week and anastrozole 0.5mg/day as my AI, but the results seem to show that the gear was fake.

*Bloodwork*
-HAEMATOLOGY WAS ALL GOOD (so wont bother putting the numbers up)

-CHOLESTEROL
cholesterol: 2.9mmol/l [3.9-5.5] LOW
triglicerides: 0.6mmol/l [0.6-2.0]
hdl: 0.8mmol/l [0.9-1.5] LOW
ldl: 1.8mmol/l [0.0-4.0]
total chol/hdl: 3.6

-THYROID FUNCTION
TSH: 2.0mU/L [0.3-5.0] NORMAL..... SHOULDNT THIS BELOW WHEN ON THE JUICE?

-ANDROGENS
testosterone : 26.2 nmol/L [11.0-40.0] NORMAL..... SHOULDNT THIS BE WAY HIGH WHEN ON THE JUICE?

-GONADAL HORMONES
*oestradiol: 878pmol/L [55-165] HIGH, OVER 5 TIMES THE HIGH NORMAL VALUE.... WTF!!!!!!* 
PROGESTERONE >0.5nmol/L [<1.9] NORMAL

So the test first show that the gear was fake, but worse for some reason my oestradiol are insanely high. The only reason i can think of is, not did i get ****ed over with fake gear but it appears that i was injecting estrogen!!!

Luckily, im not getting any side effects from it (no signs of gyno at all, thank god), except maybe bloating but that could also attributed to the large amounts of food i been eating (around 4000kcals), and im getting a lots of cramps especially in the legs, i dunno if that could be due to the estrogen though. Also 

During the 10 week bulk (where i was thought i was on test enan), i still managed to gain around 20lbs and my guess less than half is fat (abs are still somewhat visible at times), my strength went up considerabily as well. But this was my first serious bulk where i could actually push heavy weights, im coming back from a very serious injury so big gains were expected but i expected more on a cycle obviously.

So my question is, what do i do now? my doctor didnt give me anything other than another blood test in 6 weeks time, *luckily the super high estrogen has affected me yet but i wanna take procautions* (and start cutting, which will be harder with they stay high). The fake test enan ran out before i got the results back, but i still got plenty of anastrozole and nolvadex . Im still taking anastrozole at 0.5mg/day. But *im thinking of a starting a PCT (although its not really PCT, since the cycle was fake in a way lol), upping the anaztrozole to 1mg/day for the 6 weeks, and start on nolvadex 40mg/day for the 2 weeks, and 20mg//day for the next 4 weeks*. I got more test enan from a different source, should i take a low dose to help with the hormone imbalance?

What you do guys recommend? Im freaking out a little because of such high values, but no so much as their no gyno and sex drive and function is still all good.

Ps. sorry for the long post, hope it makes sense.

----------


## n00bs

An e2 that high im VERY VERY suprised and suspicious as why you havnt seen ANY symptoms yet.... 

Your symptoms do not match your labs. 

Start eating ore fats you want to get that cholesterol UP! Where do you think test comes from? I would recheck oestradiol as that cant seriously be right...

----------


## Z3US

My source said that the DVDs was meant to be from Brovell labs in mex, and that he hasnt had any conmplaints about them yet, and that if I showed the results he would resend (hope im not breaking any forum rules here).

Under the results for Gonadal hormones, it also says in bold letters 'result check by repeat assay'. Does that mean they rechecked them?... I will try and get another blood test by end of the week, hopefully i can. Also am i right in that the results show that juice was fake?

Also thanks for the advice, i will up my unsaturated fat intake.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

This is like the phantom cycle, wow. Nothing makes sense. Sorta...hmm. its odd with an e2 level that high that HDL wouldn't be high as estrogen raises that. Though estrogen tends to be biphastic and in certain levels does one thing and in higher/lower levels does the opposite.

Then you have all that estrogen, but with a normal testosterone level. To have e2 levels that high you'd have test levels high too.......unless...........you're fat, and all your adipose tissue is convertaing all that test to estrogen. Whats your BF % big boy? Then again you said you can still kinda see your abs. Maybe you are just a big guy and general? in which case you could be tall and still semi heavy and still be kinda able to see your abs, but nonetheless have sufficiant amounts of adipose tissue to convert 500mg/wk worth of test to mostly estrogen. How much do you weigh and how tall are you? Hows your sex drive btw? Again, this still doesn t make sense because exemestane is strong as shit and should be able to take care of that e2. Though, with all the underground labs making exemestane, its possible THAT could be fake, or very diluted. 
Eating more cholesterol i dont think will help your issues witht the test, but may help with the cholesterol itself. You have a normal test level, kinda in the middle. But that really doesn't matter when your on cycle because your injecting your test, it will be there anyway. Besides at 4000cals a day i find it hard you wouldn't have had enough fat in your diet. And unsaturated fats dont raise cholesterol as good as saturated fats. But honestly, insulin raises cholesterol the best of anything and you get that from carbs.

Theres alot we dont know. First, i'd just concentrate on getting things healthy and put your energies towards that, then uncover the secrets of your phantom cycle. Get your estrogen down and cholesterol up. You may just have a condition where you have low blood lipids. I read an article about a bodybuilder with low blood lipids, hypocholesterolemia i think. Anyway, somehow it caused him to have clogged arteries, you'd think the opposite. Anyway, get that checked.
Your cycle... It could be a few things.
Maybe the test and exemestane were both faked or diluted. In which case maybe you got very little from the exemestane and maybe the test was half real, they usually like to fake things by putting 50% real product in it, so maybe you had 250mg/wk. Which would give you a test level slightly on the high side above normal. But lets say you had sufficient levels of body fat despite being able to see your top two abs and that fat tissue caused more aromatizing of testosterone, its possible the e2 might shoot up. Sounds weird but could. One time i had a very high e2 level just from gaining 12 lbs in a short period of time. I think perhaps "fresh" new fat cells make the aromatase enzyme more efficently than fat cells we've had awhile. Now, some say we dont make new fat cells after adolocence, we just increase the size. I have seen disagreements to that. But who knows, maybe a "growing" fat cell pumps out aromatase faster than a fat cell thats been a certain size for awhile. Its all theory, jmo.

----------


## Z3US

my guess is that im around 15%bf, 5'10'' 87kg (i was 78kg 12 weeks ago, now im back to the size i was before my injury). Is it really possible to convert all that test to strogen?..... and yea, no issues with my sex drive, or getting hard at all. Shouldnt i be getting some serious Gyno from such high levels of estrogen? I have seen mates get it before, i got nothing. Does this mean im just not prone to gyno? 

I have thinking on taking nolva for just a procaution, while keepping with the anastrozole as well (but I read somewhere that *nolva reduces the effectiveness of anastrozole? is that true?* ive only read one article about it). Im going to get my test n estrogen levels tested again tomorrow, otherwise i wouldve started on nolva n increased the anastrozole does to 1mg/day for a while, so ill start that tomorrow after i get the blood taken out.

I wasnt using exemestane, i was using anastrozole as my AI (from researchstop). Also Ive had my cholesterol check many times before, and never any issues with it.

----------


## Far from massive

I would repost this in the top forum "Anabolic Steroids Questions and Answers" and see what kind of answers you recieve. Just don't name the lab as in the second post. The reason I say this is because your question is as much about steroids as anything else and I can only assume that this thread has not been seen by the Mods and Vets on this board or I would hope they would have offered you help.

As far as what to do ( I am FAR from an expert but...) I would think you should start on a SERM asap, since an AI stops the conversion of test to estrogen by acting on aromatase and preventing conversion to estrogen. However a SERM affects the ability of estrogen to exert an affect at different areas of the body. For this reason since the estrogen is already there I don't think an AI would be very effective since I don't think an AI can destroy estrogen, however a SERM can keep present estrogen from causing sides like gyno. BUT as I said I am no expert so post it in the other forum and wait to see what the experts say to do as far as a course of action.

Also I don't know where you got your Nolvadex ( maybe the same place as the gear?) but unless you are very sure of it you might be well served to go ahead and order some from AR-R as their stuff is good to go ( just a little expensive) and usually arrives east coast within a few days of ordering.

Good luck and sorry to read about you experience.

----------


## kml999

any update to this? interested to know

----------

